# 7 pts and a freezer full of pastries



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I have 7pts for bear but I decided to put in for the multiseason Wasatch west tag. been saving leftover donuts, cupcakes, bananabread ect all year. think I got a decent shot or should I have put in for a specific season?


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Last year it took 12 points to get a bonus tag. Looks like this year there are only four tags. You would have had a little better chance at either a summer or fall tag which required 9 points for a bonus tag. Either way, good luck!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

That's a let down. I guess it's not too late to change it.ill probably just do otc spring bear then. Had a fun last year. More time to hoard stale pastries


----------

